# Kyle Would Be Proud Of Me...



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 24, 2014)

...I think.

Everyone who has read my posts knows that I like to poke at Kyle a bit about plotting and such things. 

The funny thing is, no matter how much I poke at him about it, I do take his advice seriously and pay attention to what he's saying.

That being noted...

My girlfriend, my son and I were out and about today and we made a stop at a St. Vincent de Paul store. While she was looking for some clothes for our two youngest, I kinda wandered around checking out whatever caught my eye.

I went, like I always do, over to the bookshelves because books are always $.50 for a paperback and $1.00 for a hardcover. I have found some very good deals, including a brand new copy of The Barbecue Bible from Steven Reichlen for a buck. That book sells for almost 25 bucks so I was a happy camper. 

Anyway, as I was looking through the paperbooks, I happened across a copy of The Bedford Handbook for Writers (third edition) for $.50 so I decided to grab it.

I got it home and after just a cursory glance, I see some things in it that I may find helpful at some point. I still won't be reading it in detail because I could tell that, like English class, it would just confuse me and create a literary "vapor lock". But, as a handy little reference to look in when I have something grammatical that bugging me, it should be pretty useful.

I can't believe I actually bought one, but I am glad I only had to spend $.50 on it. LOL


----------



## Bishop (Sep 24, 2014)

Pictured: Kyle.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 24, 2014)

HAH!!! Nicely done.

But I'm still not outlining or plotting. LOL


----------



## Ari (Sep 25, 2014)

What's with the three giant, half-burned cigarettes?


----------



## popsprocket (Sep 25, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> HAH!!! Nicely done.
> 
> But I'm still not outlining or plotting. LOL


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 25, 2014)

I like to call the first book...






... "the snowball at the top of the hill."


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 25, 2014)

popsprocket said:


>



Damn, pops. That's downright creepy. LOL



Kyle R said:


> I like to call the first book...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know what happens to snowballs in Pantser Hell, right?


----------



## Ari (Sep 25, 2014)

I love this thread.
Entertain me more! I'll give you Likes or Lols... ::bribes::


----------



## Bishop (Sep 25, 2014)

Ari said:


> I love this thread.
> Entertain me more! I'll give you Likes or Lols... ::bribes::










Pictured: Ari.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey Bish, do me! (I mean present me with a picture, doh!)

I'm not plotting or outlining either! 

Sorry T.S.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 25, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Hey Bish, do me! (I mean present me with a picture, doh!)
> 
> I'm not plotting or outlining either!
> 
> Sorry T.S.



Shame on you Schrody. He's a married man :shock:

Hey T.S. What do you do in this Pantser group anyway? I might be interested.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 25, 2014)

Ari said:


> I love this thread.
> Entertain me more! I'll give you Likes or Lols... ::bribes::



Hit me up with some reputation points and we'll discuss it. LOL

- - - Updated - - -



mrmustard615 said:


> Hey T.S. What do you do in this Pantser group anyway? I might be interested.



I sent you a PM about it.


----------



## Mutimir (Sep 25, 2014)

The way of a fool is right in his own eyes, but a wise man listens to advice.


----------



## Ari (Sep 26, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Hit me up with some reputation points and we'll discuss it. LOL



Oh, you're angling for rep-points, huh? Hmmm....


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 26, 2014)

Ari said:


> Oh, you're angling for rep-points, huh? Hmmm....



LOL. 

Nahhh. I'm just happy to be able to entertain someone.


----------



## TKent (Sep 26, 2014)

I am embarrassed to admit it to you 'pantsers' but I also signed up for a class on novel writing at the Emory Writers Studio. Lol!!  (not really embarrassed since I love taking classes anyway   I am actually REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Hit me up with some reputation points and we'll discuss it. LOL
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Joined.:smile2:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 26, 2014)

TKent said:


> I am embarrassed to admit it to you 'pantsers' but I also signed up for a class on novel writing at the Emory Writers Studio. Lol!!  (not really embarrassed since I love taking classes anyway   I am actually REALLY looking forward to it.



The thing is...I have tried plotting things out. I have tried writing out character profiles. A lot of Pantsers have. That kind of stuff isn't something we have completely avoided like the plague. It just doesn't seem to really work for us.

I may have bought that book, but I'll still be winging it when it comes to writing the story. Unless, that is, Kyle winds up posting some sort of technique or something that I try which actually works for me. 



mrmustard615 said:


> Joined.:smile2:



Excellent!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

I kind of do both. I write something of an outline, more or less notes, but then when I start to write, that "Stream of Consciousness" takes over and who knows what comes into my mind.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Hey Bish, do me! (I mean present me with a picture, doh!)
> 
> I'm not plotting or outlining either!
> 
> Sorry T.S.








Pictured: Schrody.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Shame on you Schrody. He's a married man :shock:



Shame on you, and your filthy mind! Do you kiss your mother with that mouths? :mrgreen: 
I said, do a picture of me 



T.S.Bowman said:


> Hit me up with some reputation points and we'll discuss it. LOL



Done! 



TKent said:


> I am embarrassed to admit it to you 'pantsers' but I also signed up for a class on novel writing at the Emory Writers Studio. Lol!!  (not really embarrassed since I love taking classes anyway   I am actually REALLY looking forward to it.



Why would you be embarrassed? If it helps you, that's great! 



mrmustard615 said:


> Joined.:smile2:



Hey, I joined long time ago, but nobody bothered to hit "reply"


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

Shame on you, and your filthy mind! Do you kiss your mother with that mouths? 





I said, do a picture of me 






Do I kiss my mother? Gross!:cower:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Do I kiss my mother? Gross!:cower:



Hey, I always wanted to ask you - how old are you? 

You can PM me if you don't want to reveal yourself publicly


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm 52. It's in my profile. I'm an old, old man :tyrannosaurus:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'm 52. It's in my profile. I'm an old, old man :tyrannosaurus:



I saw it in your profile, but wasn't sure...

You sure have that boyish charm!  And you're not old, you're younger than me!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I saw it in your profile, but wasn't sure...
> 
> You sure have that boyish charm!  And you're not old, you're younger than me!




Well in some ways I never really grew up. Let's just say we're the same age mentally :smile:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well in some ways I never really grew up. Let's just say we're the same age mentally :smile:



I'm glad to hear it, because I think I'm gonna be the same in 30 years  It's important to have a young spirit


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 26, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I'm glad to hear it, because I think I'm gonna be the same in 30 years  It's important to have a young spirit




I think so. But you are young in both ways so the best advice I can give is to live your life to the fullest. There are so many things I wish I had done and a couple things I did do luckily.

Hey isn't this supposed to be T.S.'s thread praising Kyle?:lol:

We love you too Kyle.:hi:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh yeah, Kyle is pretty great! And we're so proud of him and his latest novel! 

And I'm not just saying that


----------



## Kevin (Sep 26, 2014)

...and he has a nice ass on his cover. I mean a nice-ass cover, donkey, whatever.


----------

